# New Thunderbolt OTA out now 2.11.605.9



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

just accidentally downloaded this on a warranty replacement, now I'm unable to root using revolutionary! looks like it has new radios too.


----------



## tcberg2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone who gets prompted do not install. Let one if the devs know so it can possibly striped from ur phone.


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

So the ota has been posted up on XDA but there isn't a rooted version listed yet, can anyone add root to it and make it a flashable package for those of us who can't do out for ourselves and post it here?
Thanks in advance


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Ill take a look


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

link would be good


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1396257﻿
[Update] 2.11.605.9 OTA here...

Ota link above, But still needs root...


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

thats 34 meg lol


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> thats 34 meg lol


but that's it right? From what I have read it just some small update with minor bug fixes & new radios but op said they patched the revolutionary root method on it....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

So I had to take my phone to the My phone was rooted w/ s-off, I had to take it to the Verizon store today for a warranty replacement so I unrooted and got it back to s-on before I went. They gave me a new phone and when I got home I noticed they had applied the OTA already before I left the store, must have been when they were activating the phone and new SIM. 

So I have 2.11.605.9 and I try to run Revolutionary to get s-off and root and it stops saying it could not get root. 

Am I stuck waiting for the Revolutionary tool to be updated or is there something else I can do?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure there's an old RUU you could flash with s-on but I can't find one at the moment and be careful that it's made to be used with s-on, and well frankly its untested territory flashing it over the new one so I dunno, at this moment in time what to do.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Hard to flash an old ruu in hboot as hboot looks for upgrades...not downgrades

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, your right got confused for a second.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

That totally blows. I've been using revolutionary forever and I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, what about the HTC Supertool? I'd test it but uhh don't feel like going near sense today...or tomorrow for that matter

Or a Hboot downgrade similar to the inc2's .98>.97

Oh well, my point is it'll get figured out and there are always options.


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's exactly what I did. I flashed 2.11.605.5 over 605.9. Then I used revolutionary. I had no trouble flashing the older ruin over. 9

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Hard to flash an old ruu in hboot as hboot looks for upgrades...not downgrades
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


BAMF often takes the new files and adds them to an older RUU, so they would take the new libs .9 and put them on .5 and make a flashable RUU only with the new fixes. Not sure what program Adr uses.


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone attempted to unlock the bootloader of the Thunderbolt by using www.htcdev.com?


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

rberry88 said:


> Has anyone attempted to unlock the bootloader of the Thunderbolt by using www.htcdev.com?


I don't see the bolt listed in their unlockables.


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I tried anyway, just returns a token that says it is an supported device. Guess I'll have to wait and see if the people over at Revolutionary come up with something.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone know how I can roll back to .5 (version before OTA) so I can root again?

*Edit: nevermind, found .5 at AndroidPolice, put it on my sd card and let it update by itself (or downgrade in this matter) and then I was able to use Revolutionary to get s-off and root back. I was starting to have flash withdrawals : /


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

rberry88 said:


> Anyone know how I can roll back to .5 (version before OTA) so I can root again?
> 
> *Edit: nevermind, found .5 at AndroidPolice, put it on my sd card and let it update by itself (or downgrade in this matter) and then I was able to use Revolutionary to get s-off and root back. I was starting to have flash withdrawals : /


I'm having the same issue. Could you explain to me the steps you took to downgrade the software?

EDIT: Anyone having trouble, I just found this link explaining step-by-step how to downgrade so you can use revolutionary to get s-off.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/20/new-htc-thunderbolt-2-11-605-5-ruu-released-fixes-major-bugs-from-the-last-update/


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

bullhead00 said:


> I'm having the same issue. Could you explain to me the steps you took to downgrade the software?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone having trouble, I just found this link explaining step-by-step how to downgrade so you can use revolutionary to get s-off.
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...he-last-update/


Sorry, was happily flashing...again







That is the exact guide I found after I had the file from the AndroidPolice site. Was painless and worked which is what counts.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool. So flashing the. 5 ruu can bring you back. Good to know.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm guessing they patched zergrush just like Jcase was saying in the Rezound forum. IF that was the only thing from the Revolutionary tool that got patched I think it will be fixed shortly.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

What's the new version of HBOOT from this update ?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn Verizon. Why do they always have to try to block root? A company that's in constant compitition with their own customers. Lol. And its like their going against everything android stands for.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------

